# Spieleentwickler als Traumjob?



## Lord_Tyranus666 (8. September 2017)

Hallo,

die Computer- und Videospielbranche ist in den letzten Jahren durch die Decke geschossen und Computerspiele zählen schon länger zum kulturellen Erbe.
Das spiegelt sich auch in der Professionalisierung der Berufe und Ausbildungen wider. Für viele (mich eingeschlossen) war das früher immer ein Traumjob.
Was denkt ihr darüber? Würdet ihr heute als Spieleentwickler arbeiten? Die Chancen da in ein gutes Studio zu kommen sind wohl äußerst gering und am 
Ende landet man bei einem Unternehmen, das blödsinnige Handyspiele macht.

Gruß


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2017)

Ich hatte mich vor Jahren mal informiert und soweit ich  mich noch daran erinnern kann, hast du die Wahl bei einem grösseren Studio angestellt zu werden mit besserem Verdienst als bei den kleinen, dafür aber ohne das du wirklich Entscheidungen triffst, das macht der Chef und es ist "sein" Spiel.
Bei kleineren Studios ist der Verdienst geringer aber dafür kannst du in der Entwicklung auch Ideen einbringen und du solltest noch etwas wissen wegen der Ausbildung. 

Eine Ausbildung die dir alles beibringt das du brauchst um Spielentwickler zu werden wirst du so nicht wirklich finden, die Bezeichnung Spielentwickler bezieht sich eher auf das Studio als auf die Stelle bzw. Jobtitel. Du kannst entscheiden ob du Programmierer, Spieltester oder 3D Designer/Artist wirst. Du kannst auch direkt als Producer arbeiten und ein Projekt (Spiel) leiten, ich bezweifle aber das man als Einsteiger in der Branche eine Führungsposition bekommt. 

Was ich so aus dem Netz noch weiss, lange Arbeitstage und nicht immer passt der Verdienst, ausserdem musst du klar kommen das ein Spiel an dem du gearbeitet hast in der Presse und bei den Spielern schlecht ankommen kann und nach kurzer Zeit macht es kaum Umsatz und ein Jahr später kannst du es für 10€ kaufen weil es sich sonst nicht verkauft.

Auch ich habe früher davon geträumt mal in der Branche einzusteigen aber daraus wurde (zum Glück?) nichts, ich weiss nicht ob man damit Glücklich wird, das was ich hier geschrieben habe stammt aus dem Netz. Solltest du selber mal etwas in der Richtung machen wollen, dann kannst du das gerne Privat machen als Hobby, was mir dazu einfällt wäre The  Room und The Room Two, beides grandiose Puzzlespiele die laut Beschreibung von einem einzelnen gemacht wurde. Du siehst, wenn du gute Ideen hast und nicht einfach das kopierst was es schon zu genüge auf dem Markt gibt, dann kann es klappen. Denk einfach daran das du deine Spiele wenn du sie selber erstellst nicht zu viel kosten sollten, 5-10€ wäre Ideal und man würde sehen was du kannst.


----------



## Todesklinge (9. September 2017)

Schau dir doch mal die Unreal Engine 4 an, ist kostenlos und du kannst dort ausprobieren, ob dir das ganze überhaupt liegt.
Game Engine Technology by Unreal

Ich habe damit viel Spass und man erhält recht schnell Ergebnisse, noch dazu ist das ganze sehr einsteigerfreundlich.
Man muss sich eben da durchwühlen und häufig könnte man alles hinwerfen, weil es sehr komplex ist. Jedoch kommt bekanntlich nach dem Tief ein Hoch und bis dahin muss man eben durchhalten.


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2017)

Wenn man aus der Kunstrichtung kommt könnte es ein attraktiver Job sein da man eben tatsächlich mit selbiger dort sein Geld verdienen kann. Für SW-Entwickler gibt es quasi überall bessere Arbeitsbedingungen als in der Spieleentwicklung. Crunch time ohne Extravergütung vor jedem Release scheint  die Norm zu sein. Da muss man schon sehr vom Arbeitsergebnis überzeugt sein um das dauerhaft mit zu machen.


----------



## azzih (9. September 2017)

Schwierig. Den Job als Spieleentwickler gibts so nicht. Gibt so ne Gamedesigner Ausbildung (kostenpflichtig), da kannst du quasi lernen zu soner Art Projektmanager zu werden und Einblicke in alle Bereiche der Spieleentwicklung zu bekommen. Ansonsten sind bei Spieleentwicklung halt meist Fachleute für die einzelnen Bereiche beteiligt.

Persönlich fand ich das früher auch interessant. Aber die Branche hat nicht den besten Ruf wenn  es um Gehalt, Arbeitszeiten und Umgang mit Mitarbeitern geht. Dazu Aufstiegschancen seh ich da auch kaum. Mit IT-Studium /Ausbildung würd ich mir dann lieber Branchen und Arbeitgeber suchen die bessere Rahmenbedingungen bieten und mir als Mitarbeiter ein Umfeld bieten in dem ich entspannt und gerne arbeiten kann.


----------



## Motherboard007 (11. September 2017)

Oh ja, früher als die Branche noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte, habe ich auch öfter darüber nachgedacht aber mittlerweile 
wird man da vor allem in den größeren Studios so unter Druck gesetzt, um das X. Call of Duty oder Fifa rauszubringen, dass jede Kreativität 
im Keim erstickt wird. Da geht es nur noch um Geld und große Gewinne. Jedes Jahr müssen die Umsätze weiter steigen und wer dem nicht 
standhält, fliegt halt. Gibt schließlich genügend, die davon träumen da zu arbeiten.

Wenn man da wirklich kreativ arbeiten möchte und ein nettes Arbeitsklima haben will, muss ma schon eher zu kleineren Studios. 
Allerdings ist da, wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben, der Verdienst sehr gering. Das es keine passende Ausbildung oder Studium gibt, stimmt so aber nicht ganz. 
Bei der Wilhelm Büchner Hochschule in Darmstadt wird zum Beispiel der Bachelor-Studiengang  "Game Development" im Fernstudium angeboten, 
der sicherlich einen guten Einstieg in die Branche ermöglichen kann.

LG


----------



## GeilerGelber31 (15. September 2017)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen für mich wäre es kein Traumjob. Ich bin Softwareentwickler geworden und habe mich gegen den Job als Spieleentwickler entschieden, schlicht aus dem Grund, da ich nach der Arbeit nicht auch noch mit dem Zeug konfrontiert werden will, was ich während der Arbeit die ganze Zeit vor der Nase hab. Ich zocke gerne, aber Spiele entwickeln möchte ich bewusst nicht.


----------



## Todesklinge (20. September 2017)

Wie viel verdient eigentlich so ein Spieleentwickler-Mitarbeiter in etwa?
2500 Netto oder mehr?


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2017)

50th percentile nach ein paar Jahren im Beruf sind 49k Brutto pro Jahr. Für einen Single reicht das nicht ganz für 2500 netto:
2017 Average Software Developer Salary  - Stack Overflow


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. September 2017)

Ich sehe da 42.000 Brutto als Medianwert für Menschen mit 8 Jahren Berufserfahrung und einem Masterabschluss. Das ist nicht wirklich viel (aber, um die Kirche im Dorf zu lassen, auch kein Hungerlohn).

Dazu kommen dann aber auch die z.T. berüchtigten Arbeitsbedingungen. Insbesondere in irgendwelchen “Start-Ups“ oder in pseudo-familiären Unternehmen wie Goodgame (s. entsprechende Presseberichte)..


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2017)

Die Umfrage läuft ja weiter, also anscheinend haben noch ein paar Leute das Ganze nach unten korrigiert.


----------



## Todesklinge (10. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Umfrage läuft ja weiter, also anscheinend haben noch ein paar Leute das Ganze nach unten korrigiert.



Was für eine Umfrage?


Ich kann es mir schwer vorstellen so eine Ausbildung zu machen, es sei denn diese bezieht sich nur auf eine Engine.
Habe mir da ein paar Videos von der Games Academy angeschaut und... es sieht danach aus, als würde man da komplett bei 0 beginnen, also ohne signifikante Engine.

Wobei es da auch einige Beispiele von der Unity Engine gibt, nur etwas komisch.


Wie viel würde denn ein Spieleentwickler ohne Abschluss und mit ca. 1-2 Jahren Erfahrung in der entsprechenden Engine kosten?
Reichen da ca. 2500€ netto im Monat? (Brutto ca. 3250€?)


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2017)

Mach doch einfach Mal den Link welchen ich oben zu Stack Overflow gesetzt hatte auf:
Da findest du die aktuell beste Gehaltsstatistik zu allen SW-Berufen und kannst dir selbst ein Bild machen.

Deine Brutto/Netto Schätzung passt übrigens nicht. Bei 3250 Brutto bleiben für einen Single Netto kaum über 2000€.


----------



## Todesklinge (10. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach Mal den Link welchen ich oben zu Stack Overflow gesetzt hatte auf:
> Da findest du die aktuell beste Gehaltsstatistik zu allen SW-Berufen und kannst dir selbst ein Bild machen.
> 
> Deine Brutto/Netto Schätzung passt übrigens nicht. Bei 3250 Brutto bleiben für einen Single Netto kaum über 2000€.




Ich finde keinen Link zu Stack Overflow, bitte verlinke diesen hier in dem Thema, danke


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Post beinhaltet einen Link 



Olstyle schrieb:


> 50th percentile nach ein paar Jahren im Beruf sind 49k Brutto pro Jahr. Für einen Single reicht das nicht ganz für 2500 netto:
> 2017 Average Software Developer Salary  - Stack Overflow


----------



## Todesklinge (11. Oktober 2017)

Gibt es auch eine deutsche Seite?
Das auf der Seite sagt mir so nichts, um davon einen Überblick zu bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich kenne keine vergleichbare deutsche Seite.


----------

